# Scientists discover 8 new frogs in one sanctuary, nearly all Critically Endangered



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Scientists discover 8 new frogs in one sanctuary, nearly all Critically Endangered (photos)


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

Super cool.
I want them all...

...to stay where they are and survive as wild, unmolested populations.

I wonder why they would want to build a heli-pad in such a remote spot.

Chris.


----------

